# Beer Keg's and Box Wine



## Sandor (Jun 8, 2006)

I like Beer and wine, and so does 'da woman.

Have been recycling the glass Michelob Ultra Bottles. But, it must still take quite a bit of energy to make the bottles, ship em, and plus the packaging.

Checked out a keg setup... for about 200 bucks I can get the tap setup for an old fridge. Have an unplugged chest freezer and I can get a little box that will keep the freezer at 35 degrees or so.  5 lb carbon dioxide cylinders are a one time $90 dollar charge and $10 bucks to refill, about every 8 or so 1/4 kegs. Think I should go for it in the name of energy and money savings. And hey, they reuse the kegs. Should save about $6 bucks a case.

Had a keg in my garage about 7 years ago, but sold it because I could not get rid of my friends, until it was time to go get another. Not an issue this time around.

This small supermarket starting carrying a nice selection of box wines. 5 different brands in addition to the usual Almadan, Franzia and Peter Vella. Really like the "Black Box" Cabernet - would say its about equivelent to a $10 dollar bottle, and there are 3 bottles in the box for $17. Whoo woo, a $13 dollar savings. Plus, it doesn't go bad like an open bottle of Vino. Those glass bottles must take a bit of energy to produce and ship. I recycled them, and I recycle the carboard wine box too. 

You know, Red Wine lowers your cholesterol, and the flavanoids have cancer fighting properties.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 8, 2006)

There was an ad for Glenlivet a few years ago that showed a guy pushing a whiskey barrel up a flight of stairs. The copy said something about how the Glenlivet distillery doesn't give their employees cash bonuses. I want one of those kegs for Father's Day.

Not being a wine snob, I don't mind boxed wine. Like you say, find the right one and it's on par with Concha y Toro and the like. I've never tried Two-Buck Chuck, but have heard good things about it.

Seriously, I question my ability to remain as sober as I would like with continual access to a virtually limitless supply of tap beer. The process of deciding to get some beer, scrounging up the cash, going to the store to get the beer and getting it home, sets up an obstacle course that I find somewhat useful. Here in NYS we have a bottle deposit bill that provides an incentive to return the bottles for recycling. I'm mystified, however, why they smash the bottles instead of refilling them. That bothers me.


----------



## saichele (Jun 8, 2006)

I wasn't taken with box wines until recently.  Big sale on the Franzia, 5L of 8.99.  Couldn't pass it up.  Surprised me that it was fair to decent.  Better, it sits there for weeks on end not going bad.  Wife and I would crack a bottle for dinner and not finish it, then go back a few days or week later and it would be pretty nasty.

I go back and forth onthe keg-er-ator, and for me it comes down to diversity.  I don't drink the same beer all the time, and I can't see having several kegs lined up.  Strohs for mowing the lawn, Yuengling or a nice pale bock with dinner, the occasional porter or stout after dinner.  Course, I homebrew too so that cuts some of the costs off the beer.  But bottling by hand is a lot of labor.

Steve


----------



## Harley (Jun 8, 2006)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> I'm mystified, however, why they smash the bottles instead of refilling them. That bothers me.



It does seem strange, but I think the answer to that is the huge effort it would take to sort out each type of bottle or jar, and get it back to the manufacturer who filled it in the first place.  All beer bottles are not the same shape.  Imagine buying Bud that was filled in green heinekin bottles.  Plus, from brewing and filling my own in the past, after a few used, they do sometimes get chips on the lip of the bottle - the only ones who would make out there are the lawyers from massive class action suits from a few people with cut lips.

Probably less costly in the long run to crush all the same colors together, melt them down and start with fresh ones.  Plus, at least that way you know that all of the "yuck" is burnt out of them.


----------



## saichele (Jun 8, 2006)

Remember when you used to be able to get deposit bottles?  Like real deposit bottles, the brown scuffed ones that were cheaper than the disposables?

Steve


----------



## skypager (Jun 8, 2006)

We've got and old fridge hooked up with a tap system for beer.  Sandor, your right, the friends don't go away sometimes.  My roomate and I have didn't want to, but had to start asking our friends to start donating to the cause.  They were costing us close to $80 bucks a week.  We threw a coffee can on top of the fridge and asked people to throw a few bucks here and there to help cover the cost.  Works well and when theirs a little extra after a fresh keg, it goes to snacks for card night. (How obvious is it that I'm not married?) 

I make my own wine.  Its so easy to do and very inexpensive.  Other than a one time investment 3 years ago for equipment of about $200 bucks, it cost me about $1.75 per full bottle and is as good as any $10 bottle at the liquor store.   The only waste that is produced are some "almost" wine soaked wood chips (some of which get used for smoking on the grill), some juice sludge, and a bunch of corks.  Almost every piece of equipment is reusable.  Oh, almost forgot, another thing that can get wasted if not careful - the person drinking it.

These are the guys I get my equipment from and they know there stuff.  Everything you need to make beer or wine or decorate you bar room.  Their website has all kinds of great info on it if anyones curious.  

http://www.keystonehomebrew.com


----------



## Todd (Jun 8, 2006)

I have been homebrewing beer for over 15 years. I have an extra fridge in the basement full of homebrew in those 5gl soda kegs hooked up to co2. Fresh tap beer when ever I want. You can save money brewing your own if you keep it simple and buy bulk ingredients. But I have seen people spend thousands on their brewery set ups, and buy the most expensive ingredients. Lots of info out there on the web, just type in "homebrew"


----------



## JAred (Jun 10, 2006)

I need to stop brewing beer and start cutting wood for next winter


----------



## wg_bent (Jun 11, 2006)

Jared said:
			
		

> I need to stop brewing beer and start cutting wood for next winter



Hmm we need to hook up.  I need to stop cutting firewood and start brewing beer.


----------



## begreen (Jun 13, 2006)

I just saw in the news today that one of the main ingredients in beer (hops) appears to thwart prostate cancer, according to findings released by US researchers. But you would have to quaff more than 17 pints to imbibe a medically effective dose ... Somewhere, Homer is smiliing.


----------



## Mo Heat (Jun 16, 2006)

Well Sandor, once again we seem to be operating on the same frequency. I've been swilling down Mic Ultra for the last couple years. And box-o-wine is a permanent fixture on Mrs. Mo Heat's bakers' rack. We prefer Vella (in any flavor).

When I met the Mrs., I had quite a collection of mostly California wines collected from wineries, wine stores, and Lucky's grocery. I would pull out a couple $8 - $20 bottles to impress my new concubine and she never failed to appreciate each and every one. I didn't realize until later that she had never drunk much of any wine before and I eventually weened her off the good stuff and onto the box-o-wine. Unfortunatealy, she had drunk up my entire collection by the time I realized what was happening. She still can't tell MD or Wild Irish from David Bruce or Kendall Jackson. Now, in retaliation for the loss of my prized wine collection, I am often heard to say at guest dinners at our place when a pricey bottle is opened, "Oh no Mrs. Mo Heat, this one is much too good for you...". She smiles and heads for the box-o-wine, while the guests look appalled at my audacity. Still, she agrees that it is pointless to throw pearls before the swine (speaking strickly of her pallet of course .

My brother-in-law is always after me to get another keg set-up. Man, that's a lot of beer and we already have 3 refrigerators cranking, so no thanks, and your children need their father at home, anyway.

I've got an antique Coke machine. One that you pull the bottles out the little glass door. But it's in Texas under repair and probably will be until I die. At a friend's house. I'd love to have that cute little guy back. Only thing was, it only held shorty Coors bottles. Still, they seemed to taste better from that classic red box.

About 3 weeks ago, when my wallet was running a bit low, I decided to stroll down the beer isle at my local liquir store. See if I could find something a bit less pricy than Mic Ultra. There they were. With a big Natural plastered all over the cube of cans. Natural Light. Less calories, less filling. And a heck of a lot less jack! I figure about half the price of Mic Ultra. I hate drinking from cans, but I snatched a cube and bolted for the checkout. When I got home I broke out the trusty Bud pilsner-like glasses and decanted one cautiously. Bubbly. Bubbly. Sippy. Sippy. MMMmmmm. Not bad. And what a savings.


----------



## elkimmeg (Jun 16, 2006)

Carefull Mo Beer and meds do not always make for a pleasent mix.. I'm  spoiled  by Sam Adams  Summer blend just hit the shelves
 I also do not mind a sliver bullit or two


----------



## Sandor (Jun 16, 2006)

Mo Heat said:
			
		

> Well Sandor, once again we seem to be operating on the same frequency. I've been swilling down Mic Ultra for the last couple years. And box-o-wine is a permanent fixture on Mrs. Mo Heat's bakers' rack. We prefer Vella (in any flavor).
> 
> When I met the Mrs., I had quite a collection of mostly California wines collected from wineries, wine stores, and Lucky's grocery. I would pull out a couple $8 - $20 bottles to impress my new concubine and she never failed to appreciate each and every one. I didn't realize until later that she had never drunk much of any wine before and I eventually weened her off the good stuff and onto the box-o-wine. Unfortunatealy, she had drunk up my entire collection by the time I realized what was happening. She still can't tell MD or Wild Irish from David Bruce or Kendall Jackson. Now, in retaliation for the loss of my prized wine collection, I am often heard to say at guest dinners at our place when a pricey bottle is opened, "Oh no Mrs. Mo Heat, this one is much too good for you...". She smiles and heads for the box-o-wine, while the guests look appalled at my audacity. Still, she agrees that it is pointless to throw pearls before the swine (speaking strickly of her pallet of course .
> 
> ...



Mo, too funny!

When the women said the 1999 Alexander Valley Cab was "OK", I knew it was time to head for the boxes. Right now, she really likes the box of Sangria (!) 5 liters for 14 bucks.... OK!

Whats really funny is the Natural Light sitting in my fridge now. A nice comprise is the Natural Light bottles that seem to taste better than cans. The bottles are not quite half price, but close enough. Her beer pallet is more descriminating than the wine, however. She has to have the Mic Ultra. Luckily, she doesn't have a taste for Elk's Sam Adams.


----------



## wg_bent (Jun 16, 2006)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I just saw in the news today that one of the main ingredients in beer (hops) appears to thwart prostate cancer, according to findings released by US researchers. But you would have to quaff more than 17 pints to imbibe a medically effective dose ... Somewhere, Homer is smiliing.



Well, but that's Bud or Coors...With My homebrew, you get your daily dose of Hops in a single glass.  I really like IPAs!!  The hoppier the better.  Hop Devil Hops infusion IPA, Middle Ages Impaled Ale...or for a nice lawn mower brew...Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.


----------



## Corie (Jun 16, 2006)

Warren we share very similar taste in beer. I mean if I was 21 and I had tried beer before.  What I meant to say was......uh........I've heard from some friends that.....have.....told......me....those are really good beers you suggested.


I've also heard great things about Sam's seasonal brew and look foward to trying one (*cough* twenty four *cough*) when I turn 21 next month.  Move along folks, no laws being broken here.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 16, 2006)

Two of my fave IPAs are Old Smuttynose and Harpoon, both from New England. The Seadog Brewery in Bangor, Maine has a killer IPA on tap.


----------



## Todd (Jun 16, 2006)

Warren,
You would love the IPA I currently have on tap. Golden, strong and highly hopped with Cascade hops. Oh yeah, and just a tuch of honey to smooth out the taste. Kind of simular to Sierra Nevada Pale ale.

Firewood cutting is done, I will be brewing!


----------



## wg_bent (Jun 17, 2006)

Corie said:
			
		

> Warren we share very similar taste in beer. I mean if I was 21 and I had tried beer before.  What I meant to say was......uh........I've heard from some friends that.....have.....told......me....those are really good beers you suggested.
> 
> 
> I've also heard great things about Sam's seasonal brew and look foward to trying one (*cough* twenty four *cough*) when I turn 21 next month.  Move along folks, no laws being broken here.



Ummm Corie... we all assumed you were like... uhhhh 45.   People who are under 21 just aren't into wood burning.


----------



## martel (Jun 17, 2006)

Warren said:
			
		

> Corie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL- yes, i thought at least over 30. a good poll: "how old did you think corie was before this thread??"

Next thing Mo will be telling us he is excited to get his driver's license next month when he turns 16.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 17, 2006)

Corie has often mentioned still being in school. My bet is that he will open the Corie Stove Works when he graduates and turn the industry on its head.

My stove will be ready for retirement about that time so who knows...


----------



## got wood? (Aug 13, 2006)

Been homebrewing for quite some time now myself...my recent flare is wine and cider...in Mass, come fall, the apple orchards sell non-stabilized, non-pasturized cider pretty darn cheap...all you need is a 5 gallon bucket and a $2 pack of champaign yeast and 1+ month later you've got hard cider...and darn good hard cider at that!  I've never been much of a fan of the cider, but 5 gallons of 10%+ cider for less than $20 is a no-brainer!  The wine takes much more patience of course...and I'm still waiting...and waiting...


----------



## webbie (Aug 13, 2006)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> Carefull Mo Beer and meds do not always make for a pleasent mix.. I'm  spoiled  by Sam Adams  Summer blend just hit the shelves
> I also do not mind a sliver bullit or two



I'm no expert on beer, but no doubt that a light drinker such as myself can afford the good stuff - after all, when you're not having more than one it hardly matters....

That's why Elk is on target with the Sam Adams - the summer stuff is really tasty. And our own regional Berkshire Brewing (probably also available in NYS) makes Steel Rail, which comes in a minimum 22 oz bottle - so you actually have two when you have one. Still, you can tell the quality of both the water and the ingredients in both.


----------



## seaken (Aug 16, 2006)

We have an abundance of Saranac (FX Matt - Utica, NY) around here and I have found I really like their stuff. It's less expensive than, say, Red Hook or Sam Adams. I like a lot of the micro brews but I, unlike Craig, have about two or three at a time and it gets a little expensive. When funds are low I settle for Budweiser. Lately, I have been drinking more pilsners, such as Pilsner Urquel and Dinkle Aker. I got back into Pilsners when I was in Denmark. Loved that Tourborg. But IPA is still my favorite and I lean toward the British and Irish ales in general. Saranac IPA and Pale Ale are favortites, as well as Black and Tan.

Sean


----------



## Mo Heat (Aug 16, 2006)

seaken said:
			
		

> ...I like a lot of the micro brews but I, unlike Craig, have about two or three at a time and it gets a little expensive.



You being a hearth store owner/operator, I'd think the above statement would go without saying. 



> ...When funds are low I settle for Budweiser.



This kind of talk is best left unspoken here in Bud-burbia. 



> ... I got back into Pilsners when I was in Denmark.



Sean, do they do the crazy 'timing of the draught' in Denmark? I once ordered a Pilsner in Germany and everyone at my table was ready to order their second non-Pilsner by the time my first Pilsner had arrived. I was told that by law in Germany, you had to tap Pilsner for 'so many minutes', for some special beer reason or other. And of course, all beers in Germany must be served, by law, in their specified non-generic glasses. I suppose there might be some exceptions.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 16, 2006)

seaken,

I live in Utica, so of course I don't drink Saranac (anymore). Drank a lot of it when I lived up in the Adirondacks, however. Saranac Amber on tap is one beer you could sit around and drink all day. I never have, you understand, but I could.

Now I stick mostly to Yeungling (sp), which is a better Black & Tan, IMO, than the Saranac. I never did acquire a taste for the Saranac PA, but some of their special summer brews are pretty adequate.


----------



## Mo Heat (Aug 16, 2006)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> ...Now I stick mostly to Yeungling (sp), which is a better Black & Tan, IMO, than the Saranac.



Can you guys in NE buy black & tan in one bottle? The only black & tan I've had in the south and west is 1/2 Harp's plus 1/2 Guiness. I was under the impression (perhaps in error) that this tapped combo was the only black & tan.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 16, 2006)

That's what the Harp/Guiness people would like you to believe.

Both Saranac and Yuengling offer their B&T in one bottle. It tastes like.....well......black and tan.

Ironically, some ice cream maker (it might have been Ben & Jerry's) recently got into trouble for naming one of their flavors "Black and Tan" which I gather has unpleasant historical/political connotations in the UK.

BTW Mo, Yuengling is the oldest brewery (still operating) in the United States. You can get a 12-pack of the B&T in bottles around here for about $9. It's half dark beer, half light beer and not half bad. I will be my honor to buy you and the Mrs. a round when you visit.


----------



## homebrewz (Aug 17, 2006)

I couldn't pass up a post on beer and wine without, well... posting. 

I've been a homebrewer for 10 years and am very happy with my little fleet of 5 gallon pepsi kegs (also called cornelius kegs). 
No waste.. I just have to get my CO2 tank filled or exchanged once a year and occasionally replace the keg gaskets. 

There are some great IPA's out there. Some of the good northeast ones are: Hop Devil, Shipyard, Long Trail, and Dogfish Head in MD makes a 60, 90, and 120 minute IPA. 60, 90 and 120 minutes refer to how often they add fresh hops to the brew kettle. The 120 minute is an 'extreme' beer and weighs in at about 20% abv. Not really what you would call a quaffable beer. I don't care for the 120 minute, but one of my brew buddies shelled out an unbelievable amount for a case of the stuff. He tries a bottle about once a year in the hopes it will age nicely. 

He's still waiting... 

Wine is quite easy to make and a great way to recycle all the empty wine bottles left over after that bus carrying the art history professors broke down in front of your house.  Some wineries 'press' extra juice and sell it by the gallon to home winemakers. I just bring my 5 gallon carboy and fill it up. Just add yeast, take care of it throughout the year (transfer to a new container occasionally), and bottle. 

Cheers,
Bernd


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 17, 2006)

I have been a homebrewer for some time too. I have stoped untll i can get a keg system going. I refuse to deal with the mess of bottles any more. My personal tase of beers at the moment are IPA's. There is a local brewery making a brew called "Hoppy Boy" , thats my current favriot, "Hazed and Infused" is my close second at the moment. I chage styles quite a bit, i havent had a quality beer that i couldnt drink, well, maybe, double bock is kind of gross. I like to make meade. Good ole honey wine, i like to doulbe the honey content and let is sit for about 3 years, with the extra sugar and champange yeast it tuns almost brandy like. MMmmmm is it to early for a drink?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 17, 2006)

Homebrewz,

You forgot Smuttynose (Portsmouth, NH), Harpoon (Portland, ME) and Seadog (Bangor, ME).  I don't know about the Seadog IPA in a bottle, but the stuff that comes out of the tap is top shelf IPA, IMO. Gritty McDuff out of Portland makes a killer bitter.


----------



## homebrewz (Aug 17, 2006)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> Homebrewz,
> 
> You forgot Smuttynose (Portsmouth, NH), Harpoon (Portland, ME) and Seadog (Bangor, ME).  I don't know about the Seadog IPA in a bottle, but the stuff that comes out of the tap is top shelf IPA, IMO. Gritty McDuff out of Portland makes a killer bitter.



I can't name them all  I know I forgot several. I think Harpoon also bought the old Catamount brewery in VT. I like almost everything they make...except they used to make a spiced holiday beer. It was basically a winter warmer style with what tasted like a ground up Christmas tree in every bottle. I could get through a half of one. 

I've been to the pub at Gritty's... I agree.. the bitter is excellent.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 17, 2006)

I agree with you on the spicy brews. Not to my taste either. Try the Smuttynose IPA if you get the chance. It's a little extreme, but a treat under the right circumstances. And if you should happen upon one of Seadog's establishments--order the IPA. Nothing else in the place compares. And go someplace else for lunch or dinner--after you've had your beer.

I think you're right about the Catamount brewery. Burlington is now a big Harpoon town.


----------



## Mo Heat (Aug 17, 2006)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> Ironically, some ice cream maker (it might have been Ben & Jerry's) recently got into trouble for naming one of their flavors "Black and Tan" which I gather has unpleasant historical/political connotations in the UK.



Yes, I think it's in the B & J business plan that nothing unpleasant will be tolerated. Well, except maybe heart disease...



> BTW Mo, Yuengling is the oldest brewery (still operating) in the United States. You can get a 12-pack of the B&T in bottles around here for about $9. It's half dark beer, half light beer and not half bad. I will be my honor to buy you and the Mrs. a round when you visit.



I'm going to check my local liquor store (big beer selection) to see if they carry this stuff. I've been surprised by them carrying an German beer (Erdinger) and a Belgian beer (Chimay) that I was seeking on two different occasions. Might get lucky. And thanks for the invite. I'll definitely attempt to take you up on it if we get up there. Mrs. Mo Heat is making noise about Niagara Falls and I can see it's only about 4 hours from you.

I may just plan a Mo Heat All Hearthnet New England Tour, sponging food, booze, and lodging off all the amiable New England posters here.


----------



## Sandor (Aug 17, 2006)

Mo Heat said:
			
		

> Eric Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mo, if ya can't find the Yanglang (the way its pronounced around here), I would be happy to clandestinly ship you some.

And yes, it is the oldest brewery in the US.


----------



## bruce56bb (Aug 17, 2006)

sandor,is this going to be a smokey and the bandit type run? if so.......i'm in!


----------



## Sandor (Aug 17, 2006)

bruce56bb said:
			
		

> sandor,is this going to be a smokey and the bandit type run? if so.......i'm in!



No Smokey and the Bandit.  Man, that was starting to sound like fun!

Just a big box, with bottles wrapped in lots of paper.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 18, 2006)

I tell ya Mo, Niagara Falls is something ya gotta do. Only two things have taken my breath away in my life. When I walked through a hedge and, bang, there was the Grand Canyon and when I walked up next to the falls.

I could have pulled up a chair and sat for at least a day mesmerised by that thing.


----------



## seaken (Aug 18, 2006)

Mo Heat said:
			
		

> seaken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops. I'll keep the "settle for bud" crack under wraps for St. Louis bunch! 
(Actually, if truth be known, Bud is the only american style lager I can drink. It is pretty good with a hamburger, on draft.)

Ya know, I don't think they take their beer as seriously in Denmark as they do in Germany. One of these days I'd like to make the Germany trip and experience the beer gardens, etc. But I've not seen what you described.

Sean


----------



## seaken (Aug 18, 2006)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> seaken,
> 
> I live in Utica, so of course I don't drink Saranac (anymore). Drank a lot of it when I lived up in the Adirondacks, however. Saranac Amber on tap is one beer you could sit around and drink all day. I never have, you understand, but I could.
> 
> Now I stick mostly to Yeungling (sp), which is a better Black & Tan, IMO, than the Saranac. I never did acquire a taste for the Saranac PA, but some of their special summer brews are pretty adequate.



Yeah, I guess it's too close to home, eh. I will admit that Saranac is not my favorite but it is pretty good stuff for the price. The IPA is my favorite Saranac but it is hard to get unless I get it in the Trail Mix six pack. Most of the time I get the Trail Mix but I also get a lot of the B & T, especially in winter.

And yes, I like Yuengling too. They have a great B & T. But I have to go to the beverage discount outlet to get it and it's a little drive for me. My local grocery carries the Saranac (also Dinkle Acker and occasionally Pilsner Urquel). I pay about $7 per six for the Saranac. The Yuengling is around $8. Your prices in Utica are much better. Damn Hudson Valley can be expensive. Oh well.

Sean


----------



## seaken (Aug 18, 2006)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> That's what the Harp/Guiness people would like you to believe.
> 
> Both Saranac and Yuengling offer their B&T in one bottle. It tastes like.....well......black and tan.
> 
> ...



Wow, Eric, the same 12-pack around me is about $12. Guess I'm too far off the preferred delivery path (1/2 hour from the hudson river in the Catskills).

Sean


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 18, 2006)

Amazing how more people “settle for bud” every day than the next ten top selling beers in the world combined.

Must be awful stuff that Budweiser.


----------



## seaken (Aug 18, 2006)

Mo Heat said:
			
		

> I'm going to check my local liquor store (big beer selection) to see if they carry this stuff. I've been surprised by them carrying an German beer (Erdinger) and a Belgian beer (Chimay) that I was seeking on two different occasions. Might get lucky. And thanks for the invite. I'll definitely attempt to take you up on it if we get up there. Mrs. Mo Heat is making noise about Niagara Falls and I can see it's only about 4 hours from you.
> 
> I may just plan a Mo Heat All Hearthnet New England Tour, sponging food, booze, and lodging off all the amiable New England posters here.



It's strange how different states  have different ways of controlling the distribution of beer, wine and spirits. Back home, in Seattle, we bought beer and wine in the grocery store. Out here in New York we can't get wine in the grocery. Have to go to the liquor store for that. But can get beer at the grocery or a beverage outlet (beer, coolers, soda, etc. in box packages at (usually) discounted prices).

I'll never forget the first time I visited Pennsylvania and tried to buy beer. I couldn't find beer in the grocery store, and to top it off it was Sunday. No beer sales. I finally discovered that I had to go to a bar or a package store. So, Monday morning I found a package store and bought a case of Yuengling. Drank two bottles that night at hotel room (used the ice bucket for chilling) and took the rest of the case home in the trunk. I was miffed at first, but the Yuengling was pretty good and I calmed down eventually.

When we were in Virginia they sell spirits in the grocery, as well as beer and wine. That makes the most sense to me. But I suppose the boys who control such things here in New York won't be letting that happen any time soon. Oh well. Good thing my store is right next door to a good wine and spirits Liquor Store. But no beer in the liquor stores around here.

Niagra falls is six hours from me and very near one of my major distributors. Definitely worth the trip.

Sean


----------



## elkimmeg (Aug 18, 2006)

True story Not my town but I was asked to inspect the ventless heaters in the new Gilette stadium  Just after the patriots they won the first Super bowl. The season opener is against  the Steelers special thursday night opener.  So I head to the elevator and just as the door is closing but who shows up is the Coors light twins. Little taller that I expected. Who cares they were wearing the shortest silver skirt. The elevator ride was way too short and I tried not to gaulk too much.  They were there doing a promo. I can tell you they sure passed my inspection. Man as a gent I let them leave first,,  only to see them manuver in those silver mini's. Silver bullits may not be the best beer but the memories! ST poly girl had nothing on the twins and Twinsssss


----------



## seaken (Aug 18, 2006)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> True story Not my town but I was asked to inspect the ventless heaters in the new Gilette stadium  Just after the patriots they won the first Super bowl. The season opener is against  the Steelers special thursday night opener.  So I head to the elevator and just as the door is closing but who shows up is the Coors light twins. Little taller that I expected. Who cares they were wearing the shortest silver skirt. The elevator ride was way too short and I tried not to gaulk too much.  They were there doing a promo. I can tell you they sure passed my inspection. Man as a gent I let them leave first,,  only to see them manuver in those silver mini's. Silver bullits may not be the best beer but the memories! ST poly girl had nothing on the twins and Twinsssss



Elk, that was funny! 

gotta love the "silver bullits"


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 18, 2006)

seaken said:
			
		

> When we were in Virginia they sell spirits in the grocery, as well as beer and wine. That makes the most sense to me. But I suppose the boys who control such things here in New York won't be letting that happen any time soon. Oh well. Good thing my store is right next door to a good wine and spirits Liquor Store. But no beer in the liquor stores around here.



In Virginia you can buy beer and wine at the grocery store but you have to go to a state owned liquor store for spirits. By the door on the way out they have a facsimile of a check showing the millions of dollars in profits they made off of you last year from the sales.

Makes you want to take a slug right there in the parking lot.


----------



## seaken (Aug 18, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> seaken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it wasn't VA then. I forget where. Maybe it was when I was visiting my brother in Wisconson. Anyone from Wisconson? The beer is fogging my memory!

Sean


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 18, 2006)

we have lovley 3.2 beer in grocery/convient stores, wine and liquor is only sold in liquor stores. Pete coors got a dui a few weeks ago drinking his own beer. The silver bullet is by for the most popular beer here. If im going to drink mainstream beer, i drink MGD and LITE. Any one ever notice how that good ole home brew packs on the pounds!


----------



## homebrewz (Aug 18, 2006)

Plus, CO is home to the Telluride Blues & Brews Fest. A friend speaks highly of it. 

I think Utah is 3.2% across the state. Makes for good lawnmower beer though. In OK, I remember finding warm "good" beer and cold not so good beer. By state law, they can't keep the stronger stuff in the cooler. Here in NY we can get beer anywhere, but you generally have to go to a "beverage center" to find a big selection.


----------

